# Google - Seitenerfassung



## ShadowMan (25. Mai 2005)

Hi zusammen!

Bin nun schon so ewig in dieser Community und dies ist meine erste Frage hier...na ja, egal.

Mein Problem ist einfach, dass meine Seite bei Google immernoch nicht aktualisiert worden ist. Ich habe diese vor 2 Monaten komplett neu gestaltet, jedoch werden nur sehr wenige Treffer zu meiner Seite gefunden. Um genau zu sein sind es 2 zur aktuellen Seite und diese dürften dadurch entstanden sein, dass ich die Seite mehrmals bei Google manuell hinzugefügt habe. Ich dachte zuerst, dass es vielleicht an der robots.txt liegt, habe diese nun einfach mal gelöscht, aber das kann eigentlich auch nicht sein, da alles richtig definiert war.

Google selbst schreibt, dass es normalerweise max. 1 Monat dauert, bis eine Seite in die Datenbank aufgenommen wird. Die Informationen, die nun gefunden werden, sind aber schon weit über 1 Jahr alt...

site:http://www.der-webdesigner.net

Wenn man diesen Suchbegriff eingibt findet man ja alle Infos, die Google gespeichert hat. Die Seite habe ich mit HTML/CSS gecodet, daher dürften damit keine Probleme auftreten, oder hat Google irgendwelche Probleme mit dem neuen XHTML-Standard?

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel


----------



## Gumbo (25. Mai 2005)

Deine Website ist doch indexiert, wo liegt das Problem?


PS: Das Eingangsdokument enthält übrigens 50, das Dolgedokument 149 Markup-Fehler. Von welchem XHTML-Standard sprichst du? Nicht einmal der Media-Typ ist korrekt.


----------



## ShadowMan (25. Mai 2005)

Indexiert ist aber die alte Seite. Google enthält lediglich den neuen Link zur Startseite. Informationen der Seite wurden bisher gar keine erfasst, gleiches gilt beim Forum.

Ich weiss, dass die Seite noch jede Menge Fehler enthält. Hatte bisher noch keine Zeit, diese zu beseitigen. Einige werde ich vielleicht auch lassen, da ich es für "schwachsinnig" halte, für jeden Newsheader eine eigene Klasse definieren zu müssen, da diese ja nicht 2 mal vorkommen darf.

Was ist denn an dem Media-Typ falsch?


----------



## SilentWarrior (25. Mai 2005)

> da ich es für "schwachsinnig" halte, für jeden Newsheader eine eigene Klasse definieren zu müssen, da diese ja nicht 2 mal vorkommen darf.


Sorry dass ich jetzt ein wenig  bin, aber Klassen dürfen durchaus beliebig oft vorkommen. Was du meinst, sind Ids.


----------



## ShadowMan (25. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich diese nun als Klassen definiere darf ich diese so oft verwenden wie ich will? Dachte immer da würde kein Unterschied bestehen, daher habe ich dann immer fleißig id verwendet. Lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren


----------



## Gumbo (25. Mai 2005)

Ich verweise dich mal auf ein paar ältere Themen:
„XHTML validieren“
„Scheme Validator XHTML“
Unterschiedliche XHTML-, XML-Deklaration und IE-Brwoser

Dann noch ein paar lesenswerte Artikel und Webseiten zum Thema XHTML:
Wikipedia – Extensible Hypertext Markup Language
Michael Jendryschik: Einführung in XHTML, CSS und Webdesign
Teresia Kuhr: XHTML – oder: Warum diese Webseite in HTML 4.01 geschrieben wurde
Jens Meiert: Wissenswertes über XHTML
Anne van Kesteren: MIME types matter; DOCTYPEs don't
Ian Hickson: Sending XHTML as text/html Considered Harmful
Tommy Olsson: Doctype Declarations and Content-Type Headers
Jesper Tverskov: XHTML, http accept-header and mime-type application/xhtml+xml
Lachlan Hunt: The Future: HTML or XHTML

Das sollte vorerst reichen. Wenn du all diese Artikel/Webseiten durchgelesen hast, wirst du alles Wissenswerte zum Thema XHTML erfahren haben. Falls du dann noch weitere Fragen hast, darfst du sie gerne stellen.


----------



## Maik (25. Mai 2005)

ShadowMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich diese nun als Klassen definiere darf ich diese so oft verwenden wie ich will?
> Dachte immer da würde kein Unterschied bestehen


Ja. Das ist nämlich der Unterschied zwischen den IDs (= einmal) und CSS-Klassen (= Xmal)  ;-]


----------



## ShadowMan (25. Mai 2005)

Ok super, danke euch. Werd mich da wenn ich mal Zeit dazu bekomm drum kümmern. Kann es daran denn liegen, dass Google nicht mehr erfasst, als lediglich einen Link zur Startseite? Müssten dort nicht viel mehr Links aufgeführt sein? Insbesondere zum Forum?

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

